# lichen



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

We see alot about mold and mildew removal, how about lichen? Same treatments? I know a roof (asphalt) that has what looks to be lichen. Bleach seems to have little affect on it. I even brushed it. In all honesty, I may not have left it on long enough to work, and it may clear up ina day or two on the place I tried to clean. Does the tsp, bleach and detergent mix work?

Anyway, info on lichen?


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Well, at least I have a clear spot on the roof not considering the lichen.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

well what I do for them is wet with bleach and jomax or similar house wash, scrub with deck brush, wash off. Probably wouldn't be great to scrub an asphalt roof though . . .


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Bleach (and most other "mildecide" type cleaners) will not remove the very tenacious "roots" of lichens
For the best and complete removal, stuff like Wash-Safe's Roof Wash will actually remove the whole nine yards


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

slickshift said:


> Bleach (and most other "mildecide" type cleaners) will not remove the very tenacious "roots" of lichens
> For the best and complete removal, stuff like *Wash-Safe's Roof Wash* will actually remove the whole nine yards


Where can I get it, Slick?

Like I said, I tried the bleach, soap and even brush thing with little luck. Some came off with the brush, which I did not want to do, but mostly left a clean area arouind the lichen.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm not familiar with Wash-Safe but a high enough concentration of bleach will kiell it. It may take a few weks before it actually falls off though.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Try this link:

http://www.wash-safe.com/roof.html


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

slickshift said:


> Bleach (and most other "mildecide" type cleaners) will not remove the very tenacious "roots" of lichens
> For the best and complete removal, stuff like Wash-Safe's Roof Wash will actually remove the whole nine yards


 
Slick, have you used their other products?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Go to post number 13 on this thread http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=1906&highlight=cleaning+roof


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

boman47k said:


> Slick, have you used their other products?


Yes
I think they are all basically the same stuff, with different packaging, and sometimes different "doses", for different apps
Regardless, they are very eco-friendly and I've been impressed with their effectiveness

After using their (one step) Deck wash a few times I went back to the Cabot (three step) system
I will not be bothering with the Cabot system anymore


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Slick,


> think they are all basically the same stuff, with different packaging, and sometimes different "doses", for different apps


Yep, I got the same feeling.



> After using their (one step) Deck wash a few times I went back to the Cabot (three step) system
> I will not be bothering with the Cabot system anymore


Went back but won't be bothering...anymore?

What do you mean. You had switched to Cabot after using something else then tried this stuff and decided to drop Cabot?


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Not to hijack my own thread, and I may have asked this before here. I know I have asked a roofer here in town, but anyone know of anyone that has made a claim to their ins for lichen?

Btw, the roofer I asked said he did not know of anyone doing this.


----------

